# Kaiser Graduated!



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kaiser and I completed our first obedience class together tonight.








We had fun and learned a lot about each other and Kaiser has made some progress but we still have _lots_ more training to do!!

I've done this class many times before with Raven and fosters so I'm looking for something different and more challenging for our next class, maybe something geared toward Agility! (yes, I said it MRL! )

Some pics from tonight (cell phone quality, sorry)









Looking cute









Certificate!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Jamie and Kaiser!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job - on to agility! I just signed Halo up for a flyball class - woohoo!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, to both of you. Handsome boy there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I love the one with his certificate, congratulations, very nice looking dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great job Jamie and Kaiser!

He's such a smart handsome boy. :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo hoo, way to go Kaiser and Jamie!!:happyboogie:

Keep up the good work you two!!!



He's seems to be smiling in those pics. He's so proud of himself especially the pic with his certificate. It looks like he's saying "Yep, I'm awesome". 

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! We are taking an agility class right now and it's been a blast. Thursday nights. You should try it out!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!! congrats!!! good job you two!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What a cutie!!! CONGRATS!!


----------

